# milwaukee m12 tubing cutter speed



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

anyone know the time on the cutter for 3/4 type l copper?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think its something like 5-10 seconds. Same # of rotations as say ridgid cutters, the tool just spins the blade faster.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

like 2 seconds


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

thank


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine will cut 3/4 copper in about 5 seconds. if you get that cutter or pvc shear i think you will find its not whats its cracked up to be. The tools bulky and you cant use your finger to mark and cut pipe.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

good old reed or ridgid cutters for me. seems like a waste of money. but then again i think the same of all those crimp tools! waste of time. give me some copper and a torch!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Mine will cut 3/4 copper in about 5 seconds. if you get that cutter or pvc shear i think you will find its not whats its cracked up to be. The tools bulky and you cant use your finger to mark and cut pipe.


Does the 5-seconds include on and off the pipe or just the cutting time?

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was quoting from the time I pull the trigger to the time the pipe shears. 3/4" type L.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Look its fast enough its just awkward...If I haqd alot of cuts to make that were premeasured then i could cut them with the milwaukee pipe cutter faster....but if i hafta measure and mark each cut its slower. I can mark copper with my finger and cut it with a reg pipe cutter quicker. get one and try it out...if your use to using your finger as a mark its awkward.....if you measure out each piece and mark it with a marker anyway then its faster with the milwaukee


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I ream with a pocket knife and I use that same knife to mark the measurement on the pipe. I only use the power cutter when I'm running allot of copper which is usually on a solar heater. If I'm just going to make a few cuts for a shower valve or something then I use the hand powered cutters.

The power cutter does cut time and wrist pain down quite a bit on a large job.

Has anyone used a copper CAT?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I ream with a pocket knife and I use that same knife to mark the measurement on the pipe. I only use the power cutter when I'm running allot of copper which is usually on a solar heater. If I'm just going to make a few cuts for a shower valve or something then I use the hand powered cutters.
> 
> The power cutter does cut time and wring pain down quite a bit on a large job.
> 
> Has anyone used a copper CAT?


 I agree with that for sure. Its good for a bigger job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> ........
> Has anyone used a copper CAT?


Are you talking about the PipeCat?

If so, yes. I have one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How do you like it?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I liked it when it first came out. I used it quite a bit. My biggest complaint was it doesn't work on pipe that is already installed 'cause it rotates the pipe around a stationary cutting wheel. I have been waiting a very long time for someone to come out with one that works like Milwaukee's. I probably won't use it much any more now but I am sure it will get some use on the bigger jobs.

The pipecat does cut a lot faster though. 

Oh, one other problem with it is that it was never intended to cut 1" pipe. This was easily modified in about 10 seconds and it will cut 1" just fine.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I took 2 of these to a job today. It won't take long to see how much production goes up. 

I wish they came with an extra battery though.... Had to order them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It seems to cut about 45 min off of my solar installs.



Matt said:


> I took 2 of these to a job today. It won't take long to see how much production goes up.
> 
> I wish they came with an extra battery though.... Had to order them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Go to 1:26 and see for yourself. That is a dull cutter wheel too. Looks like about 4.5 seconds.





 


gear junkie said:


> anyone know the time on the cutter for 3/4 type l copper?


----------

